# Travel to Azores



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

In August planning to go to Azores... Somebody travelled there? Want to rent apartment. Any tips?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow gibor I like your style ... Cuba, Jamaica, now Azores.

Check out VRBO. This lists private residences for rental and it includes the Azores. Basically the web site connects you with the owner. Several of my coworkers have used this and they seem to like it. Make sure you only choose properties that have plenty of reviews. Also try to communicate with the owner before you hand over any money.

I haven't used it myself but I think it might be a good way to go. Also, always check booking.com as they have a mix of hotels and private listings as well. Only choose ones with existing reviews.

In both cases, carefully read the cancellation policies.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

gibor... we think alike for warm weather destinations. If I can ask, how would you get to the Azores from Canada? I want to suggest new destination to my parents.

I've been to the Canary Islands and really enjoyed that. Easy to access from mainland Europe, UK, etc.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

james4beach said:


> gibor... we think alike for warm weather destinations. If I can ask, how would you get to the Azores from Canada? I want to suggest new destination to my parents.
> 
> I've been to the Canary Islands and really enjoyed that. Easy to access from mainland Europe, UK, etc.


Very simple, direct flights from Toronto to Azores. Company Azores Airlines(SATA). 5.30h non-stop.
The problem that in summer the prices are much higher than usual. We'll see....
Much cheaper prices via JFK , but don't like having stops


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

The problem that our daughter in high school and has vacation in July-August. There are not many places with convenient weather this time of year. 2 years ago we were dying from heat in France, 5 years ago in Barcelona. It was nice in Bavaria and Switzerland , but we've been there already. From Caribbean islands , Aruba is probably the only one where weather is tolerable in August (again, we've been there). 
Was thinking about Azores because weather is tolerable , vulcanos, geisers, beaches, mountains...

Another option I consider to go Washington/Oregon. We've been to Oregon 10-12 years ago in August and really liked it. Never been to Washington yet.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Is it not very busy there in the summer because of the remoteness? Or is it like Hawaii but for Europeans? That's the only reason I'd consider going there instead of mainland Europe. Everywhere good to go is always so damn busy, especially in the summer.

Looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

peterk said:


> Is it not very busy there in the summer because of the remoteness? Or is it like Hawaii but for Europeans? That's the only reason I'd consider going there instead of mainland Europe. Everywhere good to go is always so damn busy, especially in the summer.
> 
> Looks like a beautiful place.


Mainland Europe can be very hot in summer. Last 2 summer vacations we were dying from heat in Southern France and Barcelona. Azores are closer to us than Europe, direct flight from YYZ, beautiful nature, less crowds, and ocean all around . The problem that prices in summer twice more expensive than in other seasons (actually prices sharply drop Aug 31), but our daughter goes to Grade 13 and cannot miss school.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

gibor365 said:


> Mainland Europe can be very hot in summer. Last 2 summer vacations we were dying from heat in Southern France and Barcelona. Azores are closer to us than Europe, direct flight from YYZ, beautiful nature, less crowds, and ocean all around . The problem that prices in summer twice more expensive than in other seasons (actually prices sharply drop Aug 31), but our daughter goes to Grade 13 and cannot miss school.


It’s cooler in Ireland too, and there’s scenery to beat the band, and they speak English, and there are oodles of direct flights, but of course it might not be to your taste.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

heyjude said:


> It’s cooler in Ireland too, and there’s scenery to beat the band, and they speak English, and there are oodles of direct flights, but of course it might not be to your taste.


Azores has volcanoes and geisers that Ireland doesn't. My wife already visited Ireland twice... but the major issue for us is to drive on the left side  . I doubt it would be interesting to spend all time in Dublin and we don't really like organized tours...
Another option is Edinburg, Iceland or .... Canadian East Coast


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

gibor365 said:


> but our daughter goes to Grade 13 and cannot miss school.


Off topic, but I thought Grade 13 was eliminated a few years ago? Does it still exist?


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Driving on the left side was an issue?

Interesting ... the only problem I had was miscounting the number of exits at the third round about to get back to the pub in time to not lose my seat!
Though it was a rural area, near the border with Scotland in the UK where I had spent a week in Leicester adjusting first before heading up to Morecambe area.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Spudd said:


> Off topic, but I thought Grade 13 was eliminated a few years ago? Does it still exist?


In Ontario, Grade 13 was phase out in 1984 being replaced by the Ontario Academic Credit (OAC). Then in 2004, OAC was phased out.
I seem to recall that during the double cohort year and for a bit after that, those who wanted to could sign up for more courses - making their own grade 13 year.
https://www.thespec.com/news-story/...an-who-pushed-ontario-to-get-rid-of-grade-13/

I haven't check recently so I am not sure what is allowed now.


Cheers


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Spudd said:


> Off topic, but I thought Grade 13 was eliminated a few years ago? Does it still exist?


I mistyped .Grade 12


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Driving on the left side was an issue?


Not sure, didn't try it yet , but assume that it will be stressful


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I spent the week before with my head on a swivel to remind me of the differences.

I didn't know my host would be busy that day where he decided to throw me his keys with a napkin map of how to get where I wanted to go. Probably because I intentionally reinforced the differences for a week, it wasn't stressful for me. Which come to think of it, was odd as I was stressed both when learning and for the first several years of driving. I wasn't stressed about my driving but those around me who clearly weren't the least bit worried about slowing down early, black ice in winter or lights that had turned red before the intersection.


Cheers


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Eclectic12 said:


> Driving on the left side was an issue?


After living and driving in Dublin and Leeds (in Yorkshire), even after years, I found that driving on the left still felt "different" somehow -- a bit strange. It wasn't until I was driving in Sydney Australia that I worked out what the weird feeling was. It was not, for me, about being on the left, it was about the narrowness of the roads. Australia has north american scale roads and that felt totally normal, despite being on the left.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Interesting idea ... the narrowness didn't seem to bother me but than may have been as the car was smaller than my Ford Escort so it left some room despite the narrowness.

The main time I can recall paying special attention was getting out of the caravan park to the main road. This section was going back and forth a lot where a straight line would have saved a ton of time. Then too, it was one lane so that if two cars met, one had to back up to a wider spot where passing could happen.


Cheers


----------

